# blockhosts.bat



## ash1999 (Apr 18, 2017)

actually i am installing a software and they nned me to run blockhosts.bat file is it safe to open ?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

what are you installing?
That blockhosts.bat might be good or might be bad
Some versions will be used by a legitimate security tool to add "bad" sites to hosts file to stop them being accessed
Others will be malware trying to block "good" sites or activation sites


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

It would help if you were to tell what software and a link to it, that you are wanting to install?


----------

